# Unused pedals



## thedwest

I have a lot of pedals that I've bought over the years but since I've started building my own, rarely use the store bought/boutique ones. I like a lot of them but get more satisfaction from playing with the ones I've built. I'm planning on selling them at some point but figured I'd take pictures of the PCBs and components first. I know nothing about PCB design or how to even go about that but on the chance that I or someone else wanted to try to replicate them at some point, any tips on what else would be important to document or is it a waste of time unless I dig deeper into electronics knowledge? I've got about 30 or so and I'm sure plenty of them can't be replicated easily but I haven't opened them up yet to see what they look like.


----------



## Nostradoomus

I would start with a list of what you have, then we can see if they’ve already been traced here or elsewhere. Good idea!


----------



## thedwest

Nostradoomus said:


> I would start with a list of what you have, then we can see if they’ve already been traced here or elsewhere. Good idea!


I’ll upload shortly.


----------



## thedwest

I know a several of these have already been traced but I had my full list typed out already and just copying and pasting it in. If any of these are worthwhile or haven't been traced, I'm happy to do whatever to help get them traced.


*Manufacturer**Pedal Type*BossChorus Ensemble CE-5BossCompression Sustainer CS-3BossDistortion DS-1BossFender '65 Deluxe Reverb Amp FDR-1BossGiga Delay DD-20 Digital DelayBoss Loop Station RC-2BossSlicer SL-20 Audio Pattern ProcessorBossSuper OverDrive SD-1BossTremelo TR-2Caroline Guitar CompanyKilobyteDigitechJimi Hendrix Experience Mulit Effects PedalDigitech Whammy 4thGenDirge ElectronicsSlowly MeltingDunlopJimi Hendrix Octavio JH-OC1DunlopZakk Wylde Signature Wah ZW-45Electro-HarmonixBig Muff PiElectro-HarmonixPOGEmerson CustomPomeroyEmerson Custom Scranton ScreamerJoyoVoodoo OctaveKeeley AudioCavernsMXR 10 band EQMXRPhase 90MXRSmart GateProCoRat DistortionTC ElectronicRusty FuzzWalrus AudioJulia Analog Chorus/VibratoWalrus AudioJupiter Mulit Clip FuzzWalrus AudioLuminary Quad Octave GeneratorWay Huge Blue HippoZvexDouble Rock


----------



## Jbanks

I’d love to see a copy of the slicer traced for a PCB. I have a similar setting on the H9 but would love to build my own chopper!


----------



## Nostradoomus

The kilobyte would be interesting along with the walrus stuff.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

When you do get around to taking photos, they have to have enough contrast on the board so that we can follow the traces.  Both sides.  Also, don't bother with boards that have unmarked surface mount parts.  When I trace pedals, I invariably end up using a DMM to verify continuity of some traces that are Obscured by Clouds other parts.


----------



## thedwest

Nostradoomus said:


> The kilobyte would be interesting along with the walrus stuff.


Had a chance to open up the Kilobyte. Pretty complicated looking stuff (at least to me - the uneducated) but figured I'd post anyways. Ill open up the Walrus ones when I get a chance.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Cool! Good pictures!


----------



## thedwest

Here is the Jupiter Fuzz. I'll try to work on others later.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

That is a Shit-Ton of parts in the Kilobyte! All those unmarked SMT caps make cloning very difficult.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

The Jupiter looks tractable.  Not too many SMT caps, should be able to guess their value.  I'll take a bash at drafting a schematic.  Can you provide 
the transistor part numbers?


----------



## thedwest

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The Jupiter looks tractable.  Not too many SMT caps, should be able to guess their value.  I'll take a bash at drafting a schematic.  Can you provide
> the transistor part numbers?


I stepped away from the house but will get the transistors later today.


----------



## thedwest

Chuck D. Bones said:


> That is a Shit-Ton of parts in the Kilobyte! All those unmarked SMT caps make cloning very difficult.


It looks so simple from the back! And then you flip it over...


----------



## Nostradoomus

3 LF353, a pt2399, microcontroller/relay switching and another digital switch relay (CP1010N?). Dayumn! Well Jack Deville had a hand in it, not shocking.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

The Jupiter looks like it's based on a Big Muff.  Not too surprising.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Big Muff with clipping switch and a Timmy style bass cut on a switch? The Mayflower is a Timmy so it’d make sense


----------



## Chuck D. Bones




----------



## Nostradoomus




----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Here is my first draft.  The capacitors are probably close to what everbody else is putting in a Big Muff.  Diodes are probably 1N4148.  Once Thedwest gets me the transistor part numbers, the trimmer resistance (marked on the side) and confirms that values of R20 and R21 (too blurry in the pix), I'll update the schematic.  The trimmer starves the bias on the 3rd stage. Note the rather large resistor at the bottom of the FUZZ control.  Really limits how far down you can set the gain.


----------



## Nostradoomus

99% sure you got it,100k and 10k. 1003 and 1002.


----------



## thedwest

Nostradoomus said:


> 99% sure you got it,100k and 10k. 1003 and 1002.


Thats correct and the transistors are all 2N5088 -C01 and the trim pot is P 104 705C0 (100k). Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Here's the updated schematic.  This is as good as it gets until someone measures the capacitors.  I filled in my best guess for the capacitors.  It will work with these values, but may not sound exactly the same as the Jupiter.  YMMV.


----------



## ridgedchips

I'd love to see the PCB of the Julia if you still have it. I've wanted to build one but have never found a schematic for it online.


----------



## thedwest

ridgedchips said:


> I'd love to see the PCB of the Julia if you still have it. I've wanted to build one but have never found a schematic for it online.


I’ll try to take pictures in the morning and post. Luckily these are well designed and easy to unbox without desoldering anything. Gotta give em credit.


----------



## Mothman

thedwest said:


> I know a several of these have already been traced but I had my full list typed out already and just copying and pasting it in. If any of these are worthwhile or haven't been traced, I'm happy to do whatever to help get them traced.
> 
> 
> *Manufacturer**Pedal Type*BossChorus Ensemble CE-5BossCompression Sustainer CS-3BossDistortion DS-1BossFender '65 Deluxe Reverb Amp FDR-1BossGiga Delay DD-20 Digital DelayBossLoop Station RC-2BossSlicer SL-20 Audio Pattern ProcessorBossSuper OverDrive SD-1BossTremelo TR-2Caroline Guitar CompanyKilobyteDigitechJimi Hendrix Experience Mulit Effects PedalDigitechWhammy 4thGenDirge ElectronicsSlowly MeltingDunlopJimi Hendrix Octavio JH-OC1DunlopZakk Wylde Signature Wah ZW-45Electro-HarmonixBig Muff PiElectro-HarmonixPOGEmerson CustomPomeroyEmerson CustomScranton ScreamerJoyoVoodoo OctaveKeeley AudioCavernsMXR10 band EQMXRPhase 90MXRSmart GateProCoRat DistortionTC ElectronicRusty FuzzWalrus AudioJulia Analog Chorus/VibratoWalrus AudioJupiter Mulit Clip FuzzWalrus AudioLuminary Quad Octave GeneratorWay HugeBlue HippoZvexDouble Rock



Walrus Julia please!


----------



## thedwest

Here is the Julia. Good luck with this one. By the way, I assume there is nothing wrong with uploading these pictures as this is purely for DIY use?


----------



## Nostradoomus

It’s not illegal, Walrus would probably frown on it (hence the white on white traces and sanded off IC chips) but they basically sell mildly modded clones so  ?‍♂️


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Need a DMM and a C-meter to trace this puppy.


----------



## thedwest

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Here's the updated schematic.  This is as good as it gets until someone measures the capacitors.  I filled in my best guess for the capacitors.  It will work with these values, but may not sound exactly the same as the Jupiter.  YMMV.
> 
> View attachment 1850


I know this has probably been answered in several places but If I wanted to measure the capacitors, is there a particular setting I would use on the multi meter? I looked around but mostly found info on how to set if a capacitor was bad rather than measuring. I really need to read up on more of this stuff.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Unless your DMM has a dedicated capacitance function, you are outta luck.  There is a transistor tester available on eBay for under $20 that has a capacitance measurement function. I have one and it rocks! Not all in-circuit capacitance measurements will be successful, depends on the surrounding components. I think in this case, most, if not all of them could be measured in-circuit.


----------



## Nostradoomus

If your DMM has this symbol you’re good to go


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

Nostradoomus said:


> If your DMM has this symbol you’re good to go


Interesting. I guess I need a new DMM because mine doesn't have that symbol.


----------



## Nostradoomus

A lot of them don’t


----------



## thedwest

Does it need to have that plus symbol as well? Just looking through amazon, I saw several that had that symbol but none with the plus symbol also. *Like this one*.


----------



## benny_profane

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Unless your DMM has a dedicated capacitance function, you are outta luck.  There is a transistor tester available on eBay for under $20 that has a capacitance measurement function. I have one and it rocks! Not all in-circuit capacitance measurements will be successful, depends on the surrounding components. I think in this case, most, if not all of them could be measured in-circuit.



This looks to be the same, but for under $5?


----------



## CanadianDave

Hey, thanks for taking these and helping more of us get our hands on these pedals.

Funny that you appreciate the things more that you built yourself... Sometimes you can only look at the world and wonder why more people don’t take pride in creating and building, rather than buying.


----------



## thedwest

CanadianDave said:


> Hey, thanks for taking these and helping more of us get our hands on these pedals.
> 
> Funny that you appreciate the things more that you built yourself... Sometimes you can only look at the world and wonder why more people don’t take pride in creating and building, rather than buying.


I completely agree. I've got tons of pedals and a handful of guitars and even though some of the pedals and guitars are better, I only want to play the pedals and guitar I built. I just put together my first all built pedal board (aside from the power supply and tuner) and pretty excited about. Really grateful to this site for all the boards and helpful info!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

I buy pedals if they're cheap enough just to find out what I like and what I don't.  I build to other people's designs and I build to my own designs.  Those last two are the most satisfying.  Plugging the pedal in is almost anticlimatic sometimes...

DVMs: cheap DVMs with a capacitance measurement feature are not as good as the $18 transistor tester I mentioned above.  That's not as good as a $1K impedance bridge.  I don't actually know what process the transistor tester uses to measure capacitance.  Time to run some experiments...

If you're seeing a transistor tester for under $5, read it again.  The plastic case is $4.  You have to select the model you want.  An assembled board with  an unassembled case is $17.94.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Sweet pedal board!  Even the wood is tasty!  That is way too nice to put your boot on, better play it barefoot.  Just make sure you have a good ground.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

thedwest said:


> Does it need to have that plus symbol as well? Just looking through amazon, I saw several that had that symbol but none with the plus symbol also. *Like this one*.



That looks pretty nice.  I might get one.


----------



## benny_profane

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I buy pedals if they're cheap enough just to find out what I like and what I don't.  I build to other people's designs and I build to my own designs.  Those last two are the most satisfying.  Plugging the pedal in is almost anticlimatic sometimes...
> 
> DVMs: cheap DVMs with a capacitance measurement feature are not as good as the $18 transistor tester I mentioned above.  That's not as good as a $1K impedance bridge.  I don't actually know what process the transistor tester uses to measure capacitance.  Time to run some experiments...
> 
> If you're seeing a transistor tester for under $5, read it again.  The plastic case is $4.  You have to select the model you want.  An assembled board with  an unassembled case is $17.94.



Ah gotcha. Those eBay listings aren’t the most clear...especially on mobile. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Nostradoomus

thedwest said:


> Does it need to have that plus symbol as well? Just looking through amazon, I saw several that had that symbol but none with the plus symbol also. *Like this one*.



Doesn’t need the positive, no. That one looks pretty sweet.


----------



## ridgedchips

thedwest said:


> Here is the Julia. Good luck with this one. By the way, I assume there is nothing wrong with uploading these pictures as this is purely for DIY use?View attachment 1868View attachment 1869View attachment 1870



Thanks for delivering! Generally speaking, guitar pedal circuits can't be patented (they're not nearly novel enough technologically to warrant design patents), so there's no legal issue with posting stuff like this. That's why places like PedalPCB can sell PCB's or Behringer can clone other manufacturer's pedals. They just have to call it something else since brands/product names are trademarked.


----------



## benny_profane

Those ICs don’t appear to be sanded. I think it’s just the angle of the picture. Any chance on identifying them? I can only make out bits of the labeling.


----------



## Robert

I have a various DMMs valued at several thousand dollars combined.....

Ironically, for capacitance measurements I prefer to use this:





						Excelvan M6013 Digital Auto Ranging Capacitance Meter Capacitor Tester Professional 0.01pF to 470000uF - Capasitor Meter - Amazon.com
					

Excelvan M6013 Digital Auto Ranging Capacitance Meter Capacitor Tester Professional 0.01pF to 470000uF - Capasitor Meter - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> I have a various DMMs valued at several thousand dollars combined.....
> 
> Ironically, for capacitance measurements I prefer to use this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excelvan M6013 Digital Auto Ranging Capacitance Meter Capacitor Tester Professional 0.01pF to 470000uF - Capasitor Meter - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> Excelvan M6013 Digital Auto Ranging Capacitance Meter Capacitor Tester Professional 0.01pF to 470000uF - Capasitor Meter - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com



That looks like a playskool multimeter


----------



## Chuck D. Bones




----------



## thedwest

benny_profane said:


> Those ICs don’t appear to be sanded. I think it’s just the angle of the picture. Any chance on identifying them? I can only make out bits of the labeling.


Sorry. Those were just out of focus. Look like they are coolaudio V3102D (top) and V3207D (bottom).


----------



## benny_profane

thedwest said:


> Sorry. Those were just out of focus. Look like they are coolaudio V3102D (top) and V3207D (bottom).


Based on those chips, I'm guessing that this is a modified Boss CE-2 chorus circuit.


----------



## benny_profane

Bump because now I’m rather curious


----------



## Robert

benny_profane said:


> That looks like a playskool multimeter



Haha yes, yes it does.   

It only measures capacitance but is extremely accurate for low capacitance readings.  None of my Flukes can accurately measure below 1nF,  but that little toy can go down to below 100pF reliably.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

Robert said:


> Haha yes, yes it does.
> 
> It only measures capacitance but is extremely accurate for low capacitance readings.  None of my Flukes can accurately measure below 1nF,  but that little toy can go down to below 100pF reliably.


I needed something for low capacitance values and I like how you can just plug em into it's playskool mouth without using the alligator clips. Just bought one. Thanks for the rec!


----------

